# Keeping in shape while gaining weight...possible?



## ZainTheInsane (Sep 20, 2009)

So, I was talking with some friends of mine over dinner one night, and the subject of gaining weight came up, as it always seems to with my few remaining high school friends...and everybody started griping and complaining, etc. But, what really struck me, and got me thinking was that one of the girls there was talking about feeling healthier and in better shape since she quit smoking and started exercising daily. However, she was still frustrated with the fact she had a good twenty pounds she still couldn't seem to lose to get back to her self-decided ideal of 150 pounds.

So, my question is, is there a way to stay in great shape/get in better shape for a woman, while still being soft and sensual? Is it possible to maintain a healthy cardiovascular system, become stronger, more flexible, and increase your strength, while still being round and curvy?

Furthermore, is there any way to do all this, and still become bigger and softer? And what part might genetics have to play in all this?


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 20, 2009)

I think so. I'm losing weight, but thats only because I add in calorie counting to my exercising. I've been lazy about calorie counting this summer, and only lost a few lbs total. But I became more active - and more healthy. I'm running and biking a lot. And I can run further now and faster than I could at the end of May. I can bike long distances, and make it up hills on a trail that I couldn't when I first bought my bike. But I'm only 5 to 10 lbs lighter. But I'm probably in better shape than people half my size, in fact I know I am in better shape than a few people I know who are half my size.

But while I didn't lose much weight, I did lose inches, and went down a size. 

I do think, that you can keep softness and curves, however at some point, because you are using muscles, they will tone up. For example, my legs are more toned now, with biking and running. My butt has more of a lift, and there is definition in my calves and thighs. They're still big and softish, but you can see and feel that they are more toned.


----------



## Risible (Sep 20, 2009)

tinkerbell said:


> I think so. I'm losing weight, but thats only because I add in calorie counting to my exercising. I've been lazy about calorie counting this summer, and only lost a few lbs total. But I became more active - and more healthy. I'm running and biking a lot. And I can run further now and faster than I could at the end of May. I can bike long distances, and make it up hills on a trail that I couldn't when I first bought my bike. But I'm only 5 to 10 lbs lighter. But I'm probably in better shape than people half my size, in fact I know I am in better shape than a few people I know who are half my size.
> 
> But while I didn't lose much weight, I did lose inches, and went down a size.
> 
> I do think, that you can keep softness and curves, however at some point, because you are using muscles, they will tone up. For example, my legs are more toned now, with biking and running. My butt has more of a lift, and there is definition in my calves and thighs. They're still big and softish, but you can see and feel that they are more toned.



That was my experience, Tink. I've lost a huge amount of weight on a couple occasions by making healthier food choices and exercising, i.e., walking and working out at the gym. I was still fat and soft, but had quite a bit of muscle under that fat - I definitely toned up.

BTW - I don't know if you saw my comment in the Photo thread (Lounge), but congrats on the marathon!


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 21, 2009)

Risible said:


> That was my experience, Tink. I've lost a huge amount of weight on a couple occasions by making healthier food choices and exercising, i.e., walking and working out at the gym. I was still fat and soft, but had quite a bit of muscle under that fat - I definitely toned up.
> 
> BTW - I don't know if you saw my comment in the Photo thread (Lounge), but congrats on the marathon!




Thanks!  Though, only a 5k  Next year, I'm totally doing a 10k with my Dad, and then a half marathon with a friend!


----------



## GrowingBoy (Oct 12, 2009)

It's very possible to improve fitness measures like strength, flexibility or standing heart rate while gaining weight. 

I started an exercise program after hitting 275 pounds. I dropped 100 pounds, then gained 30 of it back. Of that, at least 20 pounds is fat (I have the belly to prove it!) but I'm at least 10-15 percent stronger and my standing heart rate is lower. 

Also, I don't look as fat at the same weight as I did before I started the exercise program. At this weight, I used to have a 40 inch waist, now it's 38.


----------

